# Indie (Black) Grey Knights - Jumping the bandwagen



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey!
So I'm starting GK.. Yeah.. 
I'm not a fan of pure metallic paint schemes. Well, not since I've recently painted an army of Necrons and Iron warriors so a change'll do nicely.

I've been doing research regarding GK and found out that there are no Successor chapters.. Apart from the Exorcists? (I may be wrong) but they are red and I'm painting up a Blood angel army and a Word bearer army ATM haha... So I was thinking of doing something I'm unfamiliar with which will still look cool.. BLACK AND PURPLE! 

The highlights look more "Highlight-ish" in real life

RIght-O Pictures!

This was my first model.. He took around 1 hour to paint but I'm not convinced of the Bronze.









Daemon hammer









Justicars (spelling?) will have a white helm.










And I'm gonna paint all the force weapons like this.. I was going to try blue or purple but I wanted something to make them stand out and keep the "dark" feeling like with the Legion of the damned. 










And I bought Cortez for a painting comp, but I'm not gonna win haha.. I tried NMM but it looks like he's Armour is suppose to be brown 









Anyway.. I have 11 more Terminators to paint and some other bits n stuff.

I would love C&C before I get too far into the project. 
Thanks!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the black; very menacing.

The white helmet is very well done, and is a good idea to make Justicars stand out.

However, the power blades - whilst skilfully done - look cartoonish to me compared to the brooding look of the rest of the model; a smooth colour transition instead of lightning might look more threatening.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Not a bad start. But if I may so, it sort of lacks a contrasting secondary color. 

The metallics used are very dark, and the armor is black. It almost looks slighty unfinished at this stage. 

The force weapons offer a good contrasting element with that orange/red lighting effect. I don't think it looks to "cartoon-ish" at all. But it does look a bit out of place if it's only that force weapon. I think if you use that orange color for something like the lettering in the armor, and give it a dark red ink wash to make the lettering appear more, you'll have more definition in your model. 

The thing that can go wrong with dark colored armies, is that the whole model starts looking a bit "flat" because none of the details are really comming out due to lack of contrast. Doing small details, like the skulls, purity seals, the writing in a different contrasting color, will help a great deal to make it more dynamic (without making it look too bright). 

That justicar model is a good example of what I'm trying to convey. Just a simple thing like a white helmet, instantly makes the model way more appealing and draws the eye to it. Without it necesarily makeing the whole model too bright...


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Back in the Rogue Trader days GKs _were_ black, nice to see someone (perhaps unknowingly) is picking up that trail again


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with some of the other comments here... one suggestion would be to pick out the fancy armor details with gold or brass and then give it a good wash... I think that might add in more of the contrast your minis need. Perhaps do the shaft of the force lance in brown... Also, you could paint up the shields too...


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your GK look very good. I like the colour scheme you have chosen.
I also like your Cortez model. 
Look forward to seeing what you do next.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

Good to see im not the only one going for a darker, more intimidateing look for there GK, good start, but not too sure on the force weapons, but i would go a contrasting colour, to help the modles stand out


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I like the painting very much, especially the highlighting. May I suggest you drill out the barrels on the stormbolters, as otherwise they seem to be lacking purpose


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey man great work! I really love the paint scheme and was wondering if you could share how you painted these? What paints did you use/what technique/ etc? I'm just beginning to paint for the first time ever and any pointers would be awesome.


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey thanks for all the lovely comments!
I agree that the do look a little plain, So I painted the Shield/crest which I think makes them look much better and more characteristic.
I re-highlighted the finest edges to make the black look a little better and yeah. I'm still gonna work on the Metallics.

Here are some better snaps.
Do you think the bases look crap? and I'm gonna buy a drill for the gun barrels soon.















































Hurricane said:


> Hey man great work! I really love the paint scheme and was wondering if you could share how you painted these? What paints did you use/what technique/ etc? I'm just beginning to paint for the first time ever and any pointers would be awesome.


Hey man.. Ah cheers!
I don't really have a cretin way to paint them but this is the basic idea.

-Black-
1) Black undercoat
2) 25 adeptus battlegrey / 75 chaos black undercoat - It will look black
3) 50 adeptus / 50 chaos black highlights - highlight all the edges
4) 75 adeptus / 25 chaos black re-highlight - pick out edges 
5) Pure adeptus highlight on the out-most edges. (If you want)

- The purple -
1) Hormagaunt purple base for crests and eyes OR 75 purple 25 chaos black for weapons, purity seals, staves etc.
2) Add a dab of tentacle pink (I don't know if they sell it anymore) and highlight edges (Depending on the previous mix)

- Silver - 
1) Boltgun basecoat
2) Asurmen blue wash
3) Badab black wash 

Annnnd yeahhhh I think that's it..
I'm gonna buy 10 Grey knights today so keep posted!


----------



## demon bringer (Oct 14, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Something Yellow said:


> Do you think the bases look crap?


On the contrary, they look very suitable for the miniatures.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey hey, 

I like the bases, they look pretty cool. 

I like the idea of purple and black (possibly my all time favourite colour combination...) But I just don't think the purple you've used provides enough contrast to the black, It needs to be a bit brighter I think. 

I like all your models, the posing is great and they do look suitably menacing. 

That Cortez looks pretty cool too. Yeah, maybe the NMM didn't quite go to plan but he still looks great! 

Rev


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am going to agree with the others that it is nice to see something different in a GK army over the abundance of silver colored marines that are cropping up right now. However I think that you need to do a little more highlighting on the black armor. As it stands right now the armor looks unfinished and in some of the photos it looks as if it has just been given a primer coat with nothing else. 



elmir said:


> The thing that can go wrong with dark colored armies, is that the whole model starts looking a bit "flat" because none of the details are really comming out due to lack of contrast. Doing small details, like the skulls, purity seals, the writing in a different contrasting color, will help a great deal to make it more dynamic (without making it look too bright).
> 
> That justicar model is a good example of what I'm trying to convey. Just a simple thing like a white helmet, instantly makes the model way more appealing and draws the eye to it. Without it necesarily makeing the whole model too bright...


elmir really hit the nail on the head here. Dark colored armor is really a pain in the ass, because you really need to make the details pop to keep the piece from looking all muddled and flat. 

I think you are off to a great start and I will be following your progress!


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys! I'm back 

So I'm waiting for space marine demo to download on my xbox (very excited) and I'm walking around the house trying to find something to do in the meantime I realized that I never finished this thread even though I painted my army over two months ago :biggrin:

So here are the photos.. This is my first fully painted army :victory:
The paint jobs are nothing amazing and won't win any competitions but I'm very happy with the lot.. I still need to finish the Land raider but without it it's a solid 1,500 point list.

So here they are!


















































































Every army needs a sexy Inquisitor :grin:









These are my favourite's 

































Soo yeah that's it! 
I decided to paint the tiles grey and add snow to give some contrast between the black. Every model took around an hour (even the tanks)

I want to fix up some things but like I said, I'm happy with it!

Hope you guys like them too :drinks:


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

the blue highlight is really breaking the flat feeling of the black and look quite good. maybe making it on the over all armor. otherwise good work


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

A good looking force. They are different from the usual scheme without looking any less like grey Knights.



Something Yellow said:


>


I can see your intention in leaving the I blank; however, for me it breaks the feeling of crackling power having a crisp edged plain area.


----------



## Sworn Radical (Mar 10, 2011)

Something Yellow said:


> Every army needs a sexy Inquisitor :grin:


Heh, I've been using the exact same model as either an Inquisitor or female Rogue Trader stand-in as well ... :shok:

Otherwise, pretty awesome GK army, really like the non-standard colour scheme !


----------



## speedfreek (Jun 4, 2008)

Really like your dark, dark, almost black Grey Knights.

I think mine will be something simillar.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

They look good. From the first post they looked a little flat but you managed to solve that nicely. 

I really liked your positioning of the Dreadknight pilot too. Nice touch.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the dark colorscheme and i think the army has turned out nicely. I notice you left out the extra weapons for the dreadknight and the additional arm hydraulics. What was your reason for that? To be honest I did not like the arm hydraulics either so I mounted my weapons there instead. I like your inquisitor model too. Where is it from? I am reasonably familiar with 3rd party manufacturers but that one I don't know.


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

I really like your execution on the darker scheme. I myself will embark on a darker Grey Knight scheme similar to their original black with gun metal arm from way back in the day when I get around to buying some GK models and such. + rep


----------



## Brother Constantine (Jun 4, 2008)

Great job on the black GK!
I have also been throwing the idea of doing an alternate GK colour scheme around.....
I am thinking that I might go with this theme:









Are you happy with how your colour scheme is progressing? What if anything do you feel needs to be altered?


----------



## Something Yellow (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks guys for the awesome feedback 
Yeah, I agree. The Gears and cords should be silver, I'll get onto that.



Brother Constantine said:


> Are you happy with how your colour scheme is progressing? What if anything do you feel needs to be altered?


I'm happy with the army as a whole, but I think the individual models could do with a lot more work. But as I said, I am happy with the outcome :victory:


----------

